# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική Δοαταραχή-Στάδιο μανίας

## Nikakikoukou

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!Γράφω ενίοτε στο φόρουμ για να ενημερωθώ και μα μιλήσω για τη Διπολική της αδερφής μου(όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν 2 χρόνια).Η αδερφλη μου είχε το πρώτο της βαρύ μανιακό επεισόδιο πριν 2 χρόνια..τα πράγαματα ήταν εκτός ελέγχου,προσπαθήσαμε με την οικογένεια μου πάρα πολύ να τη στηρίξουμε,διαβάσαμε πολύ,της σταθήκαμε.Λόγω του οτι δεν ανταποκρινόταν στη βοήθειά μας νοσηλεύτηκε,συνήλθε(όσο ήταν δυνατό),ξεκίνησε συνεδρίες με ψυχολογο και ψυχίατρο και άρχισε να προοδεύει..Μετά ήρθε η φάση της κατάθλιψης που τα έκοψε όλα αυτά,έκοωε τις αγωγές,παράτησε τον εαυτό της και έδειχνε για τα πάντα μια παραίτηση.ΓΙ να μη μακρυγορώ,μέχρι πριν κανα 3 βδόμαδο η αδερφή μου ήταν ακόμα σε κατάθλιψη(να τονίσω οτι είναι πάρα πολύ κλειστή σαν άνθρωπος,και δεν μας μιλαγε για ολο αυτό ιδιαίτερα,και έδειχνε προς τους άλλους πολύ φλατ συναισθηματικά) και η γιατρός της πέρα απο το ντεπακιν που παίρνει της έδωσε και ενα αντικαταθλιπτικό(δεν θυμάμαι όνομα).Μέσα στις γιορτές η αδερφή μου ξενύχτησε και ήπιε πολύ παρ ολα αυτά όλα φαινόντουσαν οκ..Μέχρι τη Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε που τα συμπτώματα της μανίας άρχισαν να γίνονται πλέον ορατά(φαντάζομαι έπαιξαν ολα τα παραπάνω ρόλο σε συνδυασμό με το αντικαταθλιπτικο που απ οτι εχω διαβάσει είναι ρίκσο γαι τους διπολικούς γιατί μπορεί να προκαλέσει μανιακό επεισόδιο).Μέσα σε όλη αυτή τη χασούρα,την πρώτη μέρα η αδερφή μου με ρώτησε στο άσχετο ευθέως αν της έρχεται μανία..είχε δλδ συναίσθηση οτι κάτι παίζει..της είπα να μιλήσει καλύτερα με τη γιατρό της και πως ναι βλέπω μια αλλαγή είναι η αλήθεια.Την ίδια μέρα την έιπιασε μια φάση συνειδητοποίησης,οτι ναι έχω διπολική θα το αντιμετωπίσω,εχω και σας κλπκλπ και τοι τόσο καίρό ήταν φλατ γιατί φοβόταν πως αν αισθανθεί κάποιο συναίσθημα θα πάθαινε μανία η κατάθλιψη.Στην αρχή χάρηκα με αυτά της τα λόγια που εκφραζόταν κλπ αλλά μετά προβληματίστηκα γιατί ενω είδε τη γιατρό της(ήταν ακόμα στην αρχή της μανίας)κατάφερε να της κρύψει οτι παίζει μανία αυτή τη περίοδο και της μίλαγε κυρίως περί συνειδητοποίησης κλο.μίλησα εγω με τη γιατρό της και κλείσαμε ραντεβου την ίδια μέρα να την ξαναδεί και η γυναίκα είδε άλλον άνθρωπο τελείως την αδερφή μου.Φέτος η ταχύτητα που τρέχιε η μανία είναι αδιανόητη.Της έκοψε τελέιως το αντικαταθλιπτικο και της έδωσε και το σεροκουελ.Όλες αυτές τις μέρες ενω η ίδια στην αρχή έβλεπε οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά,σήμερα θεωρί οτι είνια γαώ και δεν έχει τπτ.Καμία πρόοδος δεν υπάρχει,μιλάει συνέχεια,είναι υπερβολική,δε τρώει,δε κοιμάται κλπ..η γιατρός της είπε οτι έχει περάσει πλέον στη μανία και δε πρέπει να χάσουμε χρόνο πρέπει να τη δει για να της αυξήσει το σεροκουελ στα 400 και να πάρει και ζιμπρεξα...Φοβάμαι πολύ ,μήπως η αδερφή μου αρνηθεί..δε ξέρω τι να κάνω...δε ξέρω...Η ίδια μου λεγε τις πρώτες μέρες κλαίγοντας οτι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να νιώθεις καλά(στη φάση μανίας ) και παρ ολα υατά να μπορείς να διακρίνεις οτι αυτό είναι κακο..σίγουρα εχει δίκιο..αλλά απο την άλλη με θλίβει τοσο που βλέπω έτσι ένα κοριτσάκι μόνο 24 χρονών να υποφέρει έτσι...Φοβάμαι μην αγριέψει μαζί μας..μη μας νιώσει εχθρούς και τη χάσουμε τελείως...αυτό το πράγμα με έχει διαλύσει...η έννοια μου για την αδερφή μου είνια πάνω απ ολα να μπορεί να σταθεί.Να μπορεί να προσέχει τον ευατό της,να διακινει τα σημάδια και αν δει κάτι στραβό να το λέει..θέλω να συνεχίσει τη ζωή της,να μην μένει μια ζωή στο πατρικό της..θέλω πολλά το ξέρω..και είναι δύσκολο..αλλά σίγουρα με το καιρό και τον αυτογνωσλία που αποκτά ς εν καιρώ μπορεί να το καταφέρεις...αγχώνομαι..την αγαπώ πάρα πολύ,είμαι η καλύτερη'της φίλη και τη νοιάζομαι όσο κανέναν άλλο...απλώς δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί σε αυτή τη φάση ειδικά να δεχτεί επι της ουσίας βοήθεια..όποιος μπορεί να με συμβουλέψει θα του ήμουν ευγνώνων...

αα και κάτι τελευταίο,,χθεσ που ήμουν στο χάλι μου το μαύρο έιχαν έρεθει κάποιοι φίλοι στο σπίτι,οι οιποίοι βέβαια δεν εχουν ιδεα απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις και ασθένεις και μου έλεγαν και καλά περι εναλλακτικών θεραπειών χωρίς φάρμακα κλπ...έκανα μια έρευνα και το μόνο που έβλεπα ήταν εναλλακτικές θεραπείες σε συνδυασμό παντα με φαρμακευτική αγωγή..ποια είνια η άποψη και η εμπειρία σας επι του θέματος?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lavie

Άσε τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες και να έχεις μία πολύ καλή ψυχίατρο για την αδερφή σου,εμένα δεν το κατάλαβαν δε μου στάθηκαν ξύπνησα μόνη μου από ένα 5/ετές διπολικό κυκλικό κ ουσιαστικό επισόδειο με λένε διπρόσωπη κοροιδεύουν εξαφανίστηκαν οι φίλοι και αν διαβάσεις αντιμετωπίζω 1000 προβήματα ζωής ακόμα πρέπει να πενθίσω γιατί ο άντρας μου μετά από 20 χρόνια με χωρίζει κ ο αδερφός μου λέει ότι λέω ψέμματα και ο άντρας μου και ότι πλήρωσα τη ψυχίατρο να τα πει αυτά εν'ω πίνω φάρμακα κ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, ευτυχώς που βρήκα τα παιδιά εδώ,απλά κάποιες φορές παθαίνω πανικό ξυπνάω κ λέω ιδρωμένη δε μπορεί 1 κακό όνειρο ήτανε ,αλλά δεν ήτανε είναι γολγοθάς που με στγμάτισε κ φοβάμαι για τα παιδιά μου

----------


## Nikakikoukou

Eμυ..ειλικρινά είσαι ήρωας!Μπράβο σου ειλικρινά για την προσπάθειά σου!ΓΙα τα παιδιά σου (το λέω επειδή και η μαμά μου είνια διπολική) αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να προσπαθλησεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις(κάτι το οποίο δεν έκναε ποτέ η δική μου μαμά).Να είσαι σίγουρη οτι τα παιδιά σου αργά η γρήγορα θα εκτίμήσουν τον αγώνα και την προσπάθεια που κάνεις...όσο για την δική μου περίπτωση 1ον ρώτησα για τις εναλλακτικές κλπ γιατί απλώς είχα απορία,εχω πλήρη επίγνωση οτι η νόσος χρήζει φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.Όσο για την γιατρό της είνια πολύ καή δεν μπορώ να πω..η μόνη μου λενσταση απλώς έιναι η εξής..η αδερφή μου εήταν τόσο πονηρή που μπορούσε να ξεγελάσει τους πάντες οτι είναι οκ ή η γιατρός της είναι ανεπαρκής και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι παίζει?μιλάω για την πρώτη μέρα που συναντήθηκαν και η αδερφή μου ναι μεν ήρταν σε μια ένταση αλλά το πράγμα δεν έιχε ξεφύγει τελείως..Στιας αρχές τηα μανία που ακόμα είσαι λίγο στην υπομανία μπορείς όντως να το κρύψεις απο εναν ειδικό?εχει δώσει πολλύ θετικά δείγματα γραφής η γιατρος της αλλά δεν παύω να εχω τις αμφιβολίες μου..

----------


## lavie

Είσαι Αθήνα να σου στείλω με μύνημα τα στοιχεία της δικιάς μου; Επίσης ξέρω ότι είναι και γονίδιο και οι κόρες μου είναι δίδυμες,η μία παρουσιάζει μερικά πραγματάκια,και ο πατέρας της προκειμένου για τη ζωή του δε καταλαβαίνει τι μπορεί να πάθει το παιδί όταν μετά από 19 χρόνια( τόσο χρονών είναι) του πει χωρίζω με τη μάνα σας και αν διαβάσεις στη διπολική διαταραχή θα δεις τι έπαθα. Τη ψυχιατρό μου θα τη δω τη Τετάρτη μόνο μη την αφήσετε όπως παρατήσανε εμένα

----------


## linda

Θα σου απαντήσω nikaki εννοείται χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός καταθέυοντας απλώς την δική μου εμπειρία.

Στη φάση της μανίας ή υπομανίας μπορείς να κρύψεις την κατάσταση σου από το γιατρό χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι αρνητικό για τις ικανότητες του γιατρού. Εγώ το έκανα.Ενώ αισθανόμουν ότι γινόταν ένας στρόβιλος στο μυαλό μου, μπόρεσα και περιέγραψα την κατάσταση μου στο γιατρό υπεραπλουστευμένη, εκλογικέυοντας τους φόβους μου, και λειτουργώντας για τον εαυτό μου ως ένας καλός ψυχολόγος εκείνη τη στιγμή. Φυσικά δεν πίστευα λέξη. Τα ξεχνούσα τη στιγμή που τα έλεγα. Ο λόγος ήταν απλώς. Το άτομο που βρίσκεται σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση, στην άκρη του μυαλού του βρίσκεται η σκέψη ότι επειδή η κατάσταση είναι οριακή, πρέπει να δείξει κάποια ψύγματα λογικής ώστε να μην έχει και ακρραίες συνέπειες όπως η νοσηλεία. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι λειτούργησα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι η αδερφή δεν θα βοηθηθεί ουσιαστικά όσο το κάνει αυτό. Ουσιαστική βοήθεια θα δει όταν αποφασίσει να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα, να αντιμετωπίσει τους όποιους φόβους της σχετικά μ' αυτό , και να μιλήσει ανοιχτά με το γιατρό.
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνεις εσύ είναι να της δείξεις ότι υπάρχει μια καλή ποιότητα ζωής σε ανθρώπους με διπολική, γιατί υπάρχει.Όταν αρχίσει να παίρνει τα φάρμακα της κανονικά, δεν έχει να φοβάται τίποτα. Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να ακουστώ σκληρή σε ανθρώπους που παλεύουν χρόνια, αλλά ένας απ' αυτούς είμαι κι εγώ. Λέω λοιπόν ότι ο μεγαλύτερος μας εχθρός σ' αυτήν την ασθένεια είναι ο ΦΟΒΟΣ. Όταν σταματήσεις να την φοβάσαι, γίνεσαι πιο δυνατή, κάνεις τη θεραπεία σου, και ζεις φυσιολογικά τη ζωή σου.

----------


## arktos

νικακι, γεια σου.....

θεωρω πως η αδερφή σου δν εχει αποδεχτει ακομη την ασθενεια.
αν την ειχε αποδεχτει θα μιλουσε στη γιατρο της ανοιχτα.
εσενα σε ρωτησε εκει προσπαθησε να το κρυψει.

οσο για τις εναλλκτικες θεραπειες δν γωνριζω κατι.
μια φορα που ψαχνομουν κ εγω πηγα για βελονισμο, 
αλλα μετα τη συνεδρια μου ειπε πως επρεπε ν διακοψω την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, οποτε δν συνεχισα.

ευχομαι συντομα σε νορμοθυμια η αδερφή σου
κ ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε σενα που της στεκεσαι ετσι!

----------


## lavie

Ενημερωσέμε πως πάνε τα πράγματα σε παρακαλώ

----------

